# Eats food then spits it out?



## miikexo (Jun 30, 2012)

My betta keeps eating his food (flakes) and eats a big piece then spits it out into little pieces almost like he's throwing it up after eating it, otherwise he seems to be healthy the water temp is at 77.7degrees and he is active.


----------



## Kenny G (Jun 9, 2012)

Is he eating the rest of it once its in smaller pieces?


----------



## miikexo (Jun 30, 2012)

No he just spits it out and it floats all over the place then he goes back up for a piece at the top spits it out again..


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Means he may not like it, and it happens with them all, Betta's are picky lil fishy's and most prefer pellets, usually the micro pellets, they are a higher nutritional value, and taste much better, my betta did not like flakes either, they eat then go blaah..don't like this..lol..try Omega one, or Hakari Gold micro pellets~but give time, because once they don't like something, they kinda don't like much until you stimulate the appetite with something to make them eat better..Usually they spit out the first one, but try again, they will swallow..

Oh, and don't bother with Wardley Pellets for Betta's -most betta's don't like those either.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Btw Hello and welcome ..your lil guy is very pretty fishy


----------



## nicebear24 (May 7, 2012)

Yeah, Bettas are picky, not all of them like flakes, most like pellets. Exept mine,
they hated pellets, at least Blueberry did, Strawberry didn't mind them, Blueberry was very picky, she only ate flakes, and they had to be just the right size or else she wouldn't eat! She was very cute. I wish she was here. Anyway, your fish is really cute! Whats his name?


----------



## Kenny G (Jun 9, 2012)

Your fish is perfectly normal. One of my betta's is also very picky. Junior will eat flakes and pellets but my other betta BlueJay will only eat pellets.


----------



## miikexo (Jun 30, 2012)

Alright thanks for your help everyone I will go to buy him pellets tomorrow I will update everyone on his progress here!


----------



## Babydoll (May 16, 2012)

I bought the omega flakes( they are a little more crunchy so they don't dissolve right away) and all my bettas like them.. I only have a few that will even eat the pellets...


----------

